

jQuery Site Redesign - The Community Speaks - riklomas
http://jquery.com/blog/2008/08/29/jquery-site-redesign-the-community-speaks/

======
grosales
I like the old design better, it seemed cleaner and more elegant. Some sites
(like the one this news point to) render horrible in IE7. Also, I don't want
to be a rockstar; I'd rather be an indie rock dude.

